# Furnace



## seawolf (Aug 19, 2011)

Would a small furnace that recirculates the fumes to the firebox work for ashing boards?


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi – What you have there is a pyrolysis reactor, and yes feed the off gas from the reactor back into the furnace, thus supplying extra fuel for the system. Where your pipe enters the furnace, put a burner/blower.




Here is the type of system I have used in the past. Remember you will not ash your produce but just removing the volatile organics. I have just posted my incinerator for dealing with just this type of pyrolysed boards.

Enjoy

Deano


----------



## seawolf (Aug 19, 2011)

I figured on using wood or charcoal for the fuel and maybe finding a way to put the smoke thwough a water spray to catch some of the fines if any.
Mark


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 19, 2011)

Forgot to mention that you will need to keep the off gas feed from the reactor in the furnace it's self or you will have problems with condencing and general blocking of the pipe.

By using the off gas in this way you will be able to monitor when the pyrolysis is near completion, at this point, keep the heat on for another 10-15min.

Cheers

Deano


----------

